# منزل المستقبل



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

منزل المستقبل

​

*الموضوع* *هو**منزل المستقبل القدرة على المرور خلال الجدران لن تكون مستقبلاً حكراً على الجن والأشباح؛**فعما قريب سيتمكن البشر من فعل ذلك ودخول المطبخ من المجلس، عبر جدران الصالة!!! *​
*الفكرة ليست خيالية على الإطلاق، بل اختراع جديد سيميز بيوت المستقبل عما قريب. ففي قسم الكمبيوتر بجامعة تامبر (في فلوريدا) نجح الخبراء في صنع جدران ضوئية ثلاثية الأبعاد. وهي جدران تعتمد على تقنية "الواقع الافتراضي" بحيث تتجسد صورة الجسم في الهواء وكأنها حقيقة. وهي تنطلق من "بروجكتور" أو كشاف ليزري يمكن تثبيته في أي مكان في المنزل. وهذه الأجهزة مبرمجة لصنع جدران وهمية من الضوء والضباب لا يمكن تمييزها عن الجدران الحقيقية (وإن كان يمكن السير خلالها).. وبفضلها يمكن لربة البيت أن تضع جداراً هنا أو تزيل جداراً هناك يتناسب مع متطلبات الأسرة أو عدد المعازيم!! *
*وقد تبدو الفكرة غير مناسبة للبعض (خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بغرفة النوم). ولكن لنتذكر أن المهمة الأولى لأي جدار هي التنبيه إلى وجود (فاصل أو حاجز) يجب الابتعاد عنه. فنحن في منازلنا لا نحتاج للاصطدام بالحوائط لاكتشاف كم هي صلبة (وإن حدث هذا عرضاً، نسعى لعدم تكراره مستقبلاً)؛ فالمنازل اليابانية مثلاً تُبنى بالطوب أو الخشب من الخارج فقط، أما من الداخل فتقسم بسواتر ورقية معتمة يمكن تحريكها حسب الحاجة. وفي المستقبل القريب يمكن بنفس الطريقة الاكتفاء ببناء الجدران الصلبة حول الدار (وبالطبع الحمامات وغرف النوم) وترك داخل المنزل مفتوحاً نقسمه بجدران الضوء كما نشاء.. ليس هذا فحسب بل أن التقنية (التي تتيح خلق جدران مخادعة) تتيح أيضا صنع مناظر طبيعية لا يمكن تمييزها عن الواقع. وهذا يعني إمكانية خلق منظر يطل على البحر (أو شلالات نياجرا أو غابات الأمازون) بدل الاكتفاء بجدار مصمت!! *
*وفي الحقيقة أن خلق صور الواقع الافتراضي تقنية موجودة منذ فترة وتستعمل في عروض الليزر واستديوهات هوليوود. غير أن تكلفتها الباهظة وتعقيدها الكبير يمنعان انتشارها بين العامة.. أما حين يتوفر المال لشخص مثل بيل جيتس (أغني رجل في العالم ورئيس شركة مايكروسوفت) فيستطيع بواسطتها بناء منزل ساحر وفريد! *
*.. **فحين قرر جيتس بناء قصره الجديد (على ضفاف بحيرة سياتل) زوده بتقنيات متطورة وبرمجيات معقدة يصعب تقليدها. فبحكم خبرته البرمجية وثرائه الفاحش (وتوفر عباقرة الكمبيوتر في شركته) طغى الكمبيوتر على كل شيء في منزل الأحلام.. يكفي القول أنه يضم أكثر من 100حاسب آلي تتحكم تلقائياً بكل صغيرة وكبيرة. كما يضم مجسات خاصة تشعر بقدوم الإنسان فتضيء الأنوار وتصدح الموسيقى وتفوح رائحة عطره المفضل**.. *
*وهذا المنزل لا يضم لوحات فنية عادية، بل كشافات ليزرية مخفية تعطي كل مرة لوحة مختلفة ومنظاراً متحركة بالغة الروعة والجمال.. حتى الجدران تتغير ألوانها ودرجة حرارتها بما يتناسب مع ساعات النهار وفصول السنة. وبسبب حب زوجته لأسماك الزينة يخلق الكمبيوتر أحواضاً افتراضية في الأماكن المرغوبة تضم كل يوم أنواعاً جديدة!! *
*وبالطبع لا يمكن لشخص عادي تحمل نفقات كهذه، غير أن التجارب تثبت أن تقنيات كثيرة - كانت حكراً على الأثرياء - سرعان ما ينخفض سعرها وتصبح شائعة بين الناس (.. تماماً مثل الدش والجوال). والاختراع الذي ظهر مؤخراً في جامعة تامبر يبشر بقرب خروج التقنية الجديدة من قصور الأثرياء إلى بيوت العامة والبسطاء. *
*حينها سيصبح مؤكداً أن المرور خلال الجدران لن يكون حكراً على أحد**.... *
منقول


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 يونيو 2006)

*شئ خيالي ولكن حقيقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أحمد شئ أكثر من رائع ان تصل التقنية هذا الحد من إنشاء الواقع الإفتراضي
حقيقة فبينما أنا أقرأ المقال, كنت أتخيل كيف يمكن للإفتراض ان يصبح حقيقة
ولايزال العالم في تقدم
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم أحمد شئ أكثر من رائع ان تصل التقنية هذا الحد من إنشاء الواقع الإفتراضي
> حقيقة فبينما أنا أقرأ المقال, كنت أتخيل كيف يمكن للإفتراض ان يصبح حقيقة
> ...


اهلا بك اخى العزيز 
وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك ​


----------



## yasser alieldin (25 يونيو 2006)

كل شى قابل للتقدم السريع فى هذا العالم
معلومات جديده ومفيده
هذه الخاصيه ستحل مشلكل كثيره
لكن هل ستفتح بابا للهندسه المعماريه؟
سؤال جال بخاطرى0000000000
شكرا اخى الكريم

كل​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

yasser alieldin قال:


> كل شى قابل للتقدم السريع فى هذا العالم
> معلومات جديده ومفيده
> هذه الخاصيه ستحل مشلكل كثيره
> لكن هل ستفتح بابا للهندسه المعماريه؟
> ...


اعتقد ان على شخص ان يقوم بتجهيز منزله كما يشاء فلا داعى الان للهندسة المعمارية او هندسة الديكور​


----------



## منذر (18 فبراير 2007)

فكره هايله
لو أسوي القليل منه


----------



## م.كامل زياد (18 فبراير 2007)

صراحة موضوع جميل وشيق 
والواحد نفسو ببيت مثل هذا البيت بس يا ترى كم حتكون التكلفة


----------



## eng_sasi (28 مارس 2007)

الصراحه موضوع جديد وياريت يبقي قابل للتطبيق في المستقبل القريب


----------



## ahmedmecha (28 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم فعلا شيء رائع ومذهل أعتقد أن هذه هي المسيرة الصحيحة للعلم.
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## زيزو احمد (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى الحقيقة اسلوبك رائع فى وصف الموضوع هذا بالإضافة ان الموضوع رائع
واتمنى المزيد من هذه الموضوعات


----------

